# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Женщины для мужчины.

## Irina

*Каждому мужчине нужно не так уж много. Внимание, восхищение, забота, любовь, а еще свобода действий и мыслей и, конечно, дом, куда можно вернуться.*
*
У мужчины должна быть женщина, которая его ждет. А также. Женщина, ради которой он готов на все (то есть ему так кажется). Женщина про запас. Женщина – товарищ. И совсем не обязательно, что все это сочетается в одном лице. О, нет. Обязанности разделяются. Ведь у мужчины так много потребностей, а женщины такие разные.*


*Прежде всего – о той, которая ждет.* Этакая подражательница Пенелопы. Она, конечно, имеет право жить своей жизнью, плести кружева и не распускать их, но, когда явится он, она сразу же бросит все и бросится ему на шею. Потому как ждала его, а все, что делала во время его отсутствия, – только ради того, чтобы убить время. Она может ждать его всю жизнь. Может выйти замуж, чтобы чем-то заняться, родить детей, чтобы использовать всю свою нежность. Она может стать седой и печальной, женщиной с грустью в глазах. Она полюбит старые песни, привыкнет сидеть у окна и рассказывать внукам сказки о принцессе, ожидающей своего принца.

Основная функция этой чудо-женщины в том, чтобы не дождаться. Главное, чтобы он знал, что его ждут.

*Женщина, ради которой он готов на все*. О, это стимул его истинной мужской сути. Из циника он становится романтиком, из равнодушного ленивца – завоевателем. И он оценит это. Ведь так приятно быть героем. Хотя бы пытаться быть им. Так хорошо иметь цель, так интересно добиваться ее. А цель может изводить его вечными отказами, намеками на возможность. Может мучить его, только подбадривая на подвиги. В общем, этакая богиня, которая делает из мужика вечный двигатель.

Ее функция – разбить ему жизнь, сделать странствующим героем, одиноким волком.

*Женщина-товарищ.* Чудесная девушка с характером, с которой можно провести вечер, поговорить по душам, напиться до одури и даже не заняться с ней сексом. Впрочем, секс не исключается. Но он не испортит их дружеских отношений. Она признает в нем и прекрасного принца, и одинокого волка, и странствующего героя, она посмеется вместе с ним и над ним, и над собой заодно. Утром она появится перед ним лохматая и злая с чашкой кофе и прогонит, ехидно пошутив над его мужскими горестями.

Но он ведь знает, что иногда, точнее, всегда, можно найти ее, чтобы притвориться, будто возможна дружба между мужчиной и женщиной, будто просто так она смеется его шуточкам, и подбадривает, и сует деньги в карман, когда он на мели. Будто она не очередная Пенелопа. Да, очередная, просто обремененная гордостью и безумным желанием брать хотя бы то, что дается. Впрочем, бывают ведь и бескорыстные подружки без всякого намека на высокие и глубоко спрятанные чувства. Но они чересчур редки. Занести бы их в Красную книгу.

Функция женщины-товарища – поддерживать мужчину, когда больше некому.

*Любовница.* Она такая чудесная женщина, то, что надо. Она многое позволяет, но держит его на расстоянии. Ему даже не надо прилагать усилий, чтобы соблюдать дистанцию, она сама занимается этими тонкостями. Никто никому ничего не должен. Они друг другу радость приносят, то есть удовольствие. А то, что за гранью этой любви значения не имеет. Иногда он думает, что вот она, идеальная женщина. Ничего не хочет, кроме него самого. А потом оказывается, что он вовсе не знает ее. Она – загадка, которую не хочется разгадывать. Чудесная грань реальности – не больше.

Ее функция – дарить мужику радость и немного себя.

*Женщина про запас*. Ей можно жаловаться на жизнь, она, скорее всего, потерпит, может даже утешит. На ней даже жениться можно, если номер с Пенелопой и Мечтой Героя не пройдет. Она ему нравится, о любви речи нет. Быть может, он зол на свою любовь и устал от покорной Пенелопы. Он хочет сделать хоть что-то, пусть назло себе. Он знает, если что – есть путь для отступления и более или менее уютное гнездо. Если она пожелает, если их цели совпадут. В любом случае он всегда может позвонить и узнать, какая обстановка на фронте равнодушия и тишины. И если она не против, может, он зайдет? Может, даже останется.

Ее функция – путь отступления.

*Возлюбленная.* Много кто может сыграть эту роль. Достаточно быть привлекательной для данного мужчины. Когда он хочет встряхнуться и почувствовать что-то новое, отвлечься от подвигов ради той самой, от легких укоров совести перед Пенелопой... Тогда на его пути обязательно попадется неизведанная свеженькая возлюбленная. Он даже не знает пока, к какому типу отнести ее. Мимолетное увлечение? Хорошая подружка? Заколдованная принцесса? Или очередная Пенелопа?

Основная ее привлекательность в том, что ему только предстоит узнать...

Автор: Женя Осипова

----------

